# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Nastaar - laseren

## Denised

:Cool: 
Reeds 4 jaar geopereerd van staar. Zicht werd de laatste tijd terug slechter :
wazig zien, geen zonlicht verdragen en dubbel zien. Allemaal tekenen van "nastaar". Nu gaan ze mijn ogen laseren, maar ik heb wel op mijn rechter oog macula. Heeft daar iemand ervaring mee en bent u tevreden van het resultaat.
Denised

----------

